
“Show HN” GoKrazee connects brands & users through gamification - SunderRaman
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gokrazee&hl=en
======
SunderRaman
GoKrazee connects brands with people through gamified selfie & video
challenges making it fun, interactive and rewarding for a user and a brand
(just like the ice bucket challenge). currently only in India. Please try it
out and give us feedback

